# I suffer from Social Anxiety and I'm a rapper.



## quietcomedian (Feb 8, 2018)

I really made this song for you guys. I hope you can relate. Please like, comment, and subscribe if you feel the message:


----------



## CaptainPeanuts (Oct 29, 2015)

thats cool, good job man


----------



## BirdBook (Apr 6, 2018)

How sweet...
Nice lyrics btw


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

It's like the opposite end of Gvllow and itsoktocry

not really my kind of rap but still feeling it.


----------



## FedericoC (Feb 12, 2018)

good man congrats


----------

